# How Much Winter Can The Outback Take



## MSpagnoli (Mar 14, 2007)

We are heading to Mt Rushmore next week and then to Yellowstone. Probably won't get to Yellowston until mid May. I have been looking at weather along the route and it looks loke we might encounter some below freezing temps. I was wondering if anyone has experienced below freezing temps with their Outback and what can I do to minimze problems. We have an 06 FRKS 30. Thanks


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

How much cold weather are you talking about?

Will it be somewhat warm during the day, or below freezing 24/7?

You will have to use the furnace enough to keep the underbelly warm, or you may have freezing.

We camped at Thanksgiving and had 18 degrees one night. Since we had the furnace running most of the night (that's another story) everything was fine.

These are all things you have to think about. If it gets too cold for too long you could have problems, but as long as everything is warm you should be ok.

I know this sounds ambigious, but so can the weather.


----------



## MSpagnoli (Mar 14, 2007)

Spag said:


> We are heading to Mt Rushmore next week and then to Yellowstone. Probably won't get to Yellowston until mid May. I have been looking at weather along the route and it looks loke we might encounter some below freezing temps. I was wondering if anyone has experienced below freezing temps with their Outback and what can I do to minimze problems. We have an 06 FRKS 30. Thanks


From what i understand the freezing will only occur at night.


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

We were in Yellowstone in early, June of 06 and there was still snow on the ground, with cold temps at night. If you havent already, buy a couple ceramic, electric heaters. They can be bought for $20 at Wally world and really came in handy. I dont think we used the furnace much at all even with the temps falling in to the upper 20's-lower 30's nearly every night.

I am very envious. You are gonna love the trip. It's the most beautiful place I have ever seen. We are headed back that way next summer and are already counting the days (months)....Have a good time.

Kirk


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

We've had ours down to 18 in the north GA mountains with hight winds and a little snow. Had a small rotating electric heater. Campground cut off water at midnight to protect their lines, so we disconnected and bled lines. All was fine, you'll be fine. Sounds like an awesome trip.


----------



## v333flash (Jan 20, 2008)

Spag said:


> We are heading to Mt Rushmore next week and then to Yellowstone. Probably won't get to Yellowston until mid May. I have been looking at weather along the route and it looks loke we might encounter some below freezing temps. I was wondering if anyone has experienced below freezing temps with their Outback and what can I do to minimze problems. We have an 06 FRKS 30. Thanks


I set my gas heater at 50 degrees and run an electic heater to keep the inside warm. The gas heater will go on several times during the night. Also consider your water source. You may want to shut off any water hook-ups at night. I could crach your hose or break any filters attached.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Agreed. Keep some fresh water in your tank and run off of that at night via the water pump. Disconnect, drain, and stash the water hose.

So long as the daytime temps get above freezing you'll be fine and won't need to concern yourself with anything other than the water hose at night.

Keep your funrnace running to keep you and the plumbing from freezing at night


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

^^^^^ What he said^^^^^


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, if you want to use the water you need to use the trailer's furnace not an electric one. We did Easter weekend with lows in the 20's and were warm and cozy like bugs in a rug.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

If you have a water freezing issue....I found this.

http://www.simplesiphon.com/rv/heatedhose/


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> If you have a water freezing issue....I found this.
> 
> http://www.simplesiphon.com/rv/heatedhose/


At $310 for a 12 foot hose that is on the steep side but it looks well made.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I once saw some heating pads for the tanks. That would be the ultimate way to go if you have 110v.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Just a suggestion....some people are independently wealthy...unfortunanitly I am not.







It is neat and would work for some hard core dry campers.


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

We stayed at Grizzly RV park in West Yellowstone from the 6th to the 10th of May 2007. This park had heated lines that plugged into some rigs, but not ours. It got down into the 20s at night and we would just turn the water off outside and drain the connecting hose and then reconnect it. We would then run off of our internal tank until mid morningish. We kept the thermostat around 68 and had a little ceramic heater in the bedroom. We also kept the doors under the sink open so warm air would circulate into that area, but I'm sure that was not needed. Have a great trip.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> Just a suggestion....some people are independently wealthy...unfortunanitly I am not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did our first camp out in the Outback a couple of weeks ago at an RV resort in Golden, Colorado. There are alot of monthly people there right now since it's the slow season, and all of them had something similar to this. Theirs we mostly home made, though. What they did was run 110V ice melt tape (like you use for gutters) along the hose, then cover it with that foam pipe insulation stuff you can get from Home Depot (it's round with a slice down one side so that you can slide it over the pipe), and then they finally wrapped the whole thing in Duct tape. I would imagine that it was alot less than the $310 price tag for this.


----------



## MSpagnoli (Mar 14, 2007)

ColoradoChip said:


> Just a suggestion....some people are independently wealthy...unfortunanitly I am not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did our first camp out in the Outback a couple of weeks ago at an RV resort in Golden, Colorado. There are alot of monthly people there right now since it's the slow season, and all of them had something similar to this. Theirs we mostly home made, though. What they did was run 110V ice melt tape (like you use for gutters) along the hose, then cover it with that foam pipe insulation stuff you can get from Home Depot (it's round with a slice down one side so that you can slide it over the pipe), and then they finally wrapped the whole thing in Duct tape. I would imagine that it was alot less than the $310 price tag for this.
[/quote]
Thanks for all your inputs.


----------

